# Turkey



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

I got a few decent shots off. Didn't see any strutting birds yet. Maybe this weekend. Sabinal Tx


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice king of the 10'beard


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Awesome pics.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Colors in the sunshine shots are sensational and very sharp!

Suggest that you adjust your white balance when the light changes for consistent colors. My camera's automatic white balance usually keeps up with the changes.

Not sure how your camera was set tho.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll have to read the manual. I don't make many adjustments. Cannon T3i. And Thank you.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

SBeets said:


> I'll have to read the manual. I don't make many adjustments. Cannon T3i. And Thank you.


Starts out on p117 of your instruction manual for white balance. You would have had perfect colors when the light changed. You will need a good white source or accurate WB. I have carried a Photovision 14" Pocket One Shot Digital Target for years. Good source for white, gray and black. Cloth, so it has no shine. Collapses small. There are other ones, but many like Photovision product.

A sheet of white paper is a bad substitute, but experiment with it to see what I mean. Take photo is sunlight after you white balance. Then take WB in shade. Take few pics. You'll see the difference.

For easy beginner's color editing tool, try Irfanview, free shareware. I've also used that for years. BUT to avoid spam, download it from Irfanview website, not cnet (spam source).


----------

